# Phrag. kovachii hybrid seedlings from Piping Rock Orchids



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Here are a few photos I took of Glen Decker's seedlings.
They looked quite nice, the ones in the first couple photos are all made with a parent containing Phrag. longifolium in order to speed up growth and increase vigor. The smaller ones in the last photo are x St. Ouen, which he (and I) think will be one that has the nicest color, but is growing at a slower/less vigorous rate due to the lack of longifolium. 



















I learned a lot yesterday, a few tidbits I was unaware of. It's just such a fascinating story...

About the species - he hopes to have them available in August for $100. They are currently 3-4". He hopes to see some blooming by February (though he said that may be optimistic). I need to go find a photo he showed that he said was the true color of the species. Here it is http://www.pipingrockorchids.com/gallery/gallery8.htm Glen mentioned that many of the photos online are very untrue in color and varied. He said most of the ones he has seen have been very similar in color, not a lot of variation. Average size he thinks is going to be around 7" but the largest they've had so far was 9.5" across. There tend to be 1-3 flowers per inflorescence and the 'Laura' parent they are using is blooming twice a year (which is why they are doing so much breeding using that as a parent.) 

If anyone has questions, I may have some other notes....


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 11, 2006)

Question 1: are there any wallissii, caudatum, warsec. hybrids in the works?

Question 2: did you buy any?!?! oke:


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Answer 1: Yes, but I don't know when they are going to be released.

Answer 2: No, I am having too much trouble with my micropetalum species and hybrids right now to risk bringing in a small plant at a high price. I thought about getting the kov. x St. Ouen though - almost but thought better of it. Trying to be a responsible grower. 
Also, I see Glen a lot, so better to let him grow them in a greenhouse until they are a little bigger.


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 11, 2006)

Beautiful seedlings! Thanks for sharing the photos. It will be interesting to see how they all bloom out. I'm with Kentuckiense, which ones did you buy?? Barb


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 11, 2006)

Geez I'm glad he isn't near me...I'd be doomed!
Now to find out if he's going to be at the MAOC in Lexington this August...

Jon
________
New mexico medical marijuana dispensaries


----------



## Gideon (Jun 12, 2006)

Very interesting, thank for the info and pics, this is the type of info I like to hear about


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

Marty just asked me about the pollinator - here's what I posted at Orchidboard (our "sister" forum):

Not sure yet on the pollinator. Apparently there was another similarly colored flower in one of the habitat areas and there is some thought that the flowers might have been mimicing each other to attract a certain pollinator -- but they don't know what that pollinator might be. The pollonia is also quite different from most other Phrag. pollonia - much more waxy and sticky and easy to pollinate with, whereas other Phrag. pollen is generally a bit dryer consistancy.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 12, 2006)

At Ecuagenera, They used to have an in situ picture of the pollenator exiting the flower. The photo was a little blurry. It was a fly of some sort. I never saw the picture. Since the photo was blurry someone who didnt' know what it was deleted it, forever.

When I was in the area, I never noticed any flowers even remotly simular to kovachii, but I believe that theory. I think its Koopowiz who spreads that one. 

In the area where besseae occures, there is a nice cherry red passion flower that is pretty common. the flowers are the same size and the two shades of read are nearly identicle, but I have know idea how they appear to insects.


----------

